# TWC VS. AT&T Uverse Austin Area?



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

I must be overlooking a topic on this so here is the question:
I just recevied notification that AT&T Uverse is now available in our area. I currently have Time Warner Austin and have had for years. Does anyone that lives in the Austin area switched from TWC to Uverse and what is the benefit if any over the other?

Thanks


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

mconner said:


> I must be overlooking a topic on this so here is the question:
> I just recevied notification that AT&T Uverse is now available in our area. I currently have Time Warner Austin and have had for years. Does anyone that lives in the Austin area switched from TWC to Uverse and what is the benefit if any over the other?
> 
> Thanks


My brother loves U-verse more than Time Warner(Austin Area). Time Warner has the best cable I've used though so I'd be skiddish about switching. Just be glad you have the choice of two good providers. Of course OTA is best for PQ.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

U-verse has whole home dvr which is pretty cool. They also have a lot of high-def channels. You do need to be aware that you will have a limited number of concurrent HD streams with uverse depending on how much copper there is between you and the fiber. My Dad just switched to u-verse and he can only get one HD stream at a time.

For me, the biggest advantage with Time Warner would be the fact that you do not need a set top box with every TV. The DVR functionality is less than ideal with TWC. 

Anything specific you are concerned about? TV, internet, phone?


----------

